# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  التقارير تعود من جديد للتأكيد على تواجد Xbox الاقتصادي للجيل الجديد و المزيد من التفاصيل!

## mohamed73

تعود الإشاعات من جديد لتؤكد أن مشروع الإكس بوكس سكارليت هو بالفعل  مكوّن من جهازين بعد أن تمّ نفي ذلك في السابق، الأقوى Anaconda و الأضعف  Lockhart و الذي يتردد أنه سيكون مُخصصاً للعمل بدقة 1080p، و ربما تنظر  إليه مايكروسوفت كخيار اقتصادي للاعبين الذين لا يرغبون في إنفاق الكثير من  المال في بداية الجيل سواء على الجهاز أو على ترقية التلفاز الخاص بهم.  الإعلامي Jason Schreier من شبكة كوتاكو ذكر أن الجهاز سيمتلك معالج  الجيل الجديد و وحدة تخزين SSD إلا أن الذاكرة العشوائية ستكون أقل بفارق  من الجهاز الأساسي Anaconda، كما أن المطورين ليسوا سعداء لاضطرارهم للعمل  على نماذج بقدرات مختلفة من الجهاز. مع ذلك فإن المعالج يصنع الفارق  الأساسي بين هذا الجهاز و بين أجهزة الجيل الحالي مثل PS4 Pro. على أية حال، أسابيع قليلة تفصلنا عن بداية العام الجديد و لا شك أننا  سنسمع المزيد من التفاصيل عن خطط مايكروسوفت للجيل القادم في 2020.

----------

